# bulk density (suelos)



## carleta

¡Hola, foro!

Estoy estudiando biorremediación de suelos (un suelo lleva una carga de contaminante y la tenemos que eliminar) y me aparecen términos llamados *"bulk density"* en las unidades kg/m3... ¿¿alguien tiene idea de a qué se refiere??

El contexto no tengo ni idea de cuál es,  porque a veces me lo ponen como un dato de un problema... en fin, ¡¡cualquier ayuda es buena!! Gracias.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Siempre lo he traducido como "densidad a granel".

Saludos
SM


----------



## carleta

Gracias, Soledad, aunque sigo un poco confundida con lo que significa... será cuestión de estudiar más.


----------



## chics

¡¡¡¡No existe "densidad a granel"!!!! Es "densidad de masa" o, simplemente, "densidad".


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias, Chics, por corregir mi disparate.  Aquí en Miami dos de mis clientes me exigen traducirlo de la forma en que lo hago.  Ahora que sé la forma correcta de decirlo hablaré con ellos para empezar a hacerlo bien.

Recibe un saludo
SM


----------



## juandiego

chics said:


> No existe "densidad a granel"!!!! ;-DEs "densidad de masa" o, simplemente, "densidad".



¿Densidad de masa? ¿No es ésto un tanto contradictorio ya que la masa es una de las dos variables de la densidad junto con el volumen? Densidad=Masa/Volumen.
¿Tal vez Densidad de conjunto, o total, o general, o global?
Como técnico de la construcción, aunque no demasiado experto en el tema de suelos, conozco un término referido a la densidad que hace referencia a una medición de la misma en las condiciones más sencillas, es decir, se toma una muestra inalterada del elemento que sea (en este caso de suelo) y se cubica mediante el producto de sus medidas exteriores y se pesa para calcular su masa. Con esos dos parámetros se obtiene una densidad que se denomina *Densidad aparente*. Esta densidad NO descarta los espacios intersticiales, es decir, los pequeños vacios en el volumen general de la muestra inalterada.


----------



## chics

juandiego said:


> ¿Densidad de masa? ¿No es ésto un tanto contradictorio ya que la masa es una de las dos variables de la densidad junto con el volumen? Densidad=Masa/Volumen.
> ¿Tal vez Densidad de conjunto, o total, o general, o global?



Se trata de términos técnico-científicos que no admiten ciertas variaciones ni sinónimos. 
Por cierto, sí existen otras densidades, como la densidad volumétrica, pero en este caso, ya que además se dan las unidades, se refiere a densidad de masa. Lo siento, no es correcta ninguna de tus propuestas.


----------



## juandiego

Me inclino definitivamente a pensar que es *Densidad aparente*. he encontrado estas definiciones en dos websites diferentes, una en inglés y otra en español. 

*Bulk Density* is defined as the weight of a unit volume of soil including its pore space. Since soil is a porous medium, with water and air contained in the pore space between the solid inorganic and organic particles, the concept of soil bulk density must include the voids. 

*Densidad aparente*  de un suelo es la relación que existe entre la masa o peso seco del suelo y la unidad de volumen aparente del mismo. El volumen aparente incluye a las partículas sólidas y el espacio poroso.

También he mandado un email a un amigo que es profesor de petrología en la Facultad de Geología y aún estoy esperando respuesta. En caso de qu esta última traducción propuesta no sea válida, os lo haré saber. Sin embargo, creo conveniente apuntar que no he encontrado el término *Densidad de Masa*, en nada referente a suelos, tan solo referido a masa ósea.


----------



## psicutrinius

La traducción es "densidad aparente". De acuerdo con juandiego, totalmente.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Juandiego y Psicutrinius, gracias por llegar a tiempo y con la respuesta acertada.  No me sorprende.  Ustedes brindan siempre aportes muy valiosos.

Cada día me siento más feliz de haber descubierto WordReference ya que aprendo no sólo cuando planteo mis dudas sino cuando me atrevo a ofrecer mis aportes.  Creo que lo mejor de todo es tener la humildad necesaria para reconocer que no lo sabemos todo y que siempre podemos aprender de otros.  

Reciban todos un saludo lleno de cariño y gratitud
Soledad


----------



## leitxu

DENSIDAD DEL LECHO.


----------



## juandiego

Bueno, aunque parece que ya hay un poco más de consenso, os voy a decir lo que mi amigo (Profesor de Petrologia de la Facultad Geología de la Universidad de Granada) me ha contestado ante la duda planteada.



> Juan Diego,
> 
> La *densidad* (o densidad real) se define como la masa en resposo por unidad de volumen de una sustancia considerando sólo la parte impermeable de la sustancia (esto es, excluyendo el volumen ocupado por los poros).
> 
> La *densidad global* (="*bulk density*"; a veces también denominada *densidad aparente*) es la masa por unidad de volumen de un material en su estado natural, incluyendo poros y todo tipo de espacios abiertos. Evidentemente, la densidad global de una sustancia, y más si es un suelo no compacto, es siempre menor que la real (de ahí los calificativos de "global", "bulk", o "aparente").
> 
> Espero que te sirva
> 
> Antonio


----------



## carleta

¡Densidad aparente, claro! Daros muchas gracias a todos por las aportaciones, la verdad es que me habéis hecho un gran favor porque es mi primer año estudiando en inglés y a veces me cuesta entender los problemas porque no sé REALMENTE qué me dicen.


----------



## Agente442

Hola.
Los términos correctos son "densidad aparente" para bulk density en contraposición a "real density" en cuanto a propiedades físicas y químicas de los materiales.


----------



## Eugeniag37

No quiero generar polémica, pero en mi opinión se trata de "densidad  húmeda". Se habla de "Bulk (wet) density and dry density".


----------



## agromusica

Eugeniag37 said:


> No quiero generar polémica, pero en mi opinión se trata de "densidad húmeda". Se habla de "Bulk (wet) density and dry density".



No estoy de acuerdo.

El "bulk unit weight" o "bulk density" se puede dar tanto para materiales saturados (poros llenos de agua) como para materiales secos (poros llenos de aire)

La traducción "densidad aparente" o "masa por unidad de volumen" parece ser la má adecuada. Saludos.


----------



## genixx

Eugeniag37 said:


> No quiero generar polémica, pero en mi opinión se trata de "densidad  húmeda". Se habla de "Bulk (wet) density and dry density".



No es correcto hablar de densidad húmeda.

El material que estas estudiando (suelo, sedimentos...) puede estar húmedo cuando haces la medición de la densidad. Esta densidad que estas midiendo, como bien se comentó antes, es la densidad aparente. Si logras compactar este mismo material hasta evacuar toda la humedad (e inclusive las burbujas de aire) y vuelves a medir la densidad, ésta corresponderá a la densidad real del material. 

Saludos,


----------



## juandiego

genixx said:


> No es correcto hablar de densidad húmeda.
> 
> El material que estas estudiando (suelo, sedimentos...) puede estar húmedo cuando haces la medición de la densidad. Esta densidad que estas midiendo, como bien se comentó antes, es la densidad aparente. Si logras compactar este mismo material hasta evacuar toda la humedad (e inclusive las burbujas de aire) y vuelves a medir la densidad, ésta corresponderá a la densidad real del material.
> 
> Saludos,


Bienvenido al foro, genixx.

Además, concretamente en el caso de suelos, dudo mucho que pesar la muestra incluyendo la humedad con la que se extrae, tenga un valor significativo porque ésta puede variar muchísimo dependiendo de su coyuntural exposición al agua.

Recuerdo haber visto que se introducían muestras de suelo en hornos para su secado aunque no puedo asegurar si este es el caso para calcular la densidad aparente o algún otro valor para el que se necesite el peso en seco.

¡Uf! viejo hilo, ya casi ni me acordaba.


----------



## genixx

juandiego said:


> Además, concretamente en el caso de suelos, dudo mucho que pesar la muestra incluyendo la humedad con la que se extrae, tenga un valor significativo porque ésta puede variar muchísimo dependiendo de su coyuntural exposición al agua.



Claro, depende del caso. Por ejemplo para realizar geocronología de sedimentos recientes es necesario medir la densidad aparente (perturbando lo menos posible el material) del núcleo de sedimento extraído. Dependiendo del modelo que se aplique esa densidad aparente (que puede variar según la profundidad del sedimento) juega un papel importante.



juandiego said:


> Recuerdo haber visto que se introducían muestras de suelo en hornos para su secado aunque no puedo asegurar si este es el caso para calcular la densidad aparente o algún otro valor para el que se necesite el peso en seco.
> 
> ¡Uf! viejo hilo, ya casi ni me acordaba.



En efecto la manera de eliminar la humedad del material solido es el uso de estufas, lo que dije de compactar el material era para tratar de ilustrar un poco el concepto. 

Jaja, si ví que el hilo es del 2006


----------



## Diveman

He visto en el siguiente enlace que se habla de "masa volumínica aparente". Quizá sea de utilidad:
http://www.catedralvitoria.eus/crear_pdf/restauracion_pdf.php?niv=2_1&opc=95


----------

